# Greeley Colorado Model Train Museum



## Jim C (Jul 7, 2009)

While out in Colorado this week, we saw the new Greeley Freight Station Museum.  We were quite impressed with the great detail work and size of the HO layout, railroad artifacts, restored caboose, the many other train displays in the facility and the friendly enthusiastic volunteers staffing it this past Saturday. 

It is well worth seeing it if you are in the area.

Their website: http://www.gfsm.org/Index.htm


----------

